# Welding Wire E71t-gs Vs E71t-11



## Smithdoor (Aug 14, 2016)

Witch wire do you use for your 120 volt welder

For information see page 59 and 60 
http://www.lincolnelectric.com/asse...d-Innershield-InnershieldNR-211-MP/c32400.pdf


----------

